

Fake the backend while you develop the frontend - shacharz
http://jsonstub.com/

======
lsiunsuex
Cool tool but I'm not sure I agree with the premise.

If a project is big enough that I need to show / give my client access to the
backend while its in development, it can't very well be faked.

Their going to input data that may take months and that backend needs to be as
real as the front end.

If this is for a startup and your just trying to get a backend up and running
so you can start inputting test data or see how things look - ok - but for any
client work, this would never fly - IMO.

